# briggs 12 hp idle problems ... governer ???



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

ok, Got an mid to late 80's Craftsman today . Fires right up but wants to runn like hell as in fast. Slowed the carb adjustment for the idle speed but it didn't help. What is the proper way to check to see if the governer is good , bad , or just adjusted wrong ???? thanks in advance!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

is the spring there on the governor arm? does it run good until you move the throttle?


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

good call. the spring is missing(half there). will hook it up this afternoon . Is there any way you can tell me where it hooks to for sure as I have another spring , but not another briggs engine to go off of. Thanks again for your help!!!!!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

where the throttle cable hooks into, theres a bent over hook on the plate it moves, the spring hooks into that, then theres a hole right below where the linkage hooks up to on the governor arm. though if you have another one your getting it off of, if its there and hooked up, that will show you as well.


----------

